# Hello from Belgium



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everybody

I just wanted to say hello from over here in Belgium.
Since a couple of years, I'm a big fan of Halloween.
Thanks for sharing all your knowledge on this forum.
Hope I can share something too.

Bye for now...
Rock on :coolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Doc


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome Dock . . . I think it's really great that people from all over the world are finding HauntForum, and are getting more and more into Halloween. You will find lots for friendly and helpful people here and the more people we get the better it is. Thanks for joining!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum DocK! I am sure you will find this a fun, and informative forum. Lots of really great people with lots of really great ideas!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome DocK! Glad to have you here. What is the Belgium culture in relation to celebrating Halloween? Is is popular?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

@Copchick: The Belgians aren't all as personally into Halloween as Americans. 
For instance: most of them don't decorate their houses on the outside, unless something special is happening (like a walk around the neigbourhood). For most Belgians, Halloween is just a day like all the rest.

But not for me though. I'm in a society that's been working on getting Halloween to be known in our village for 10 years now (I'm in it since 2008). What I find most striking is that we don't get the respect I think we deserve from the people. We organize a Halloween-walk every year through the fields around our village and through our village. But all people do is b*tch about the fact that there's not enough stuff on the tour. Where we're thinking: "better less acts / haunts that are very well done, than a guy in a bush ratteling some chains every 100 yards (as every other haunted walk in the surrounding villages/cities does)". People aren't scared easily anymore. Especially the youngsters (15-20 year olds), they act all tough and big-mouthed. All they want to do is get hammered (FYI: our legal drinking age is 16, even for liquor... way to go Belgian government!) And they don't have any respect for the props or decorations at all... I wish I lived in the US for this Holiday...

(Sorry about the rant... I needed to vent)


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, also forgot to mention this... WARNING, it might come as a shock... There's no Trick-or-Treating in Belgium... AAAaaaaarghhhhhh
It would be so great for the kids to go around the neighbourhood, but noooo... watch out for the man that hands out candy... leave people alone at night......
I'm going slightly mad over this... :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. One step at a time Doc. Set up a nice yard haunt for the people to stop by an see and have candy for them as a treat. And if you can get the people in the area to decorate even a little its a start. You have to be the spark that starts the fire. Good luck.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

DocK said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome.
> 
> @Copchick: The Belgians aren't all as personally into Halloween as Americans.
> For instance: most of them don't decorate their houses on the outside, unless something special is happening (like a walk around the neigbourhood). For most Belgians, Halloween is just a day like all the rest.
> ...


Sorry, I should have read your posts first. Looks like you have a good start already.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

hello & welcome.. maybe you could be the trend setter.. start a trunk & treat in your neighborhood


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about it. My wife and I moved recently to another village, and some people I've been talking to are looking forward to doing "something" for Halloween. We'll see how it progresses.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

DocK said:


> "watch out for the man that hands out candy... leave people alone at night......"
> 
> Same warnings here, too.
> However, the tot's receive candy from a guy named Lunatic and that's okay. Go figure.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> However, the tot's receive candy from a guy named Lunatic and that's okay. Go figure.


This is indeed a disturbing world... :lolkin:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... or you can say it's a private club, and not everyone can participate. Then EVERYONE will want to be a part of it!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome Dock.


----------

